# Where do you draw the line?



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

The other day I was at work talking to a guy who claimed that skunks were good eating. Now keep in mind if I was absolutely starving I would eat a skunk, but baring that there are certain things I would not eat. He claimed to have cooked up everything from a porcupine to a racoon. 

My list of things I wouldn't eat, skunks, snakes, rats, vultures, possum, and ground hogs. Those are the most common things I run into around here that I wouldn't eat.

I would consider eatin' a ****, porcupine, beaver, squirrel, and pigeons.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

My Dad did not like to waste anything on a slaughtered animal. He often tried to serve meat from regions of the animal not usually used such as cow cheeks and tails

We often had some supper discussens about "where the good meat started"!!


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Once, just once, in a deer hunting camp a cousin of mine said he would eat a skunk if someone would fry it; I volunteered to fry it if he would catch one and skin it. He did, I fried it, he ate it. Truth be, it didn't look or smell bad at all; of course, I fried it in a cleaned washed ash shovel as there was no way that skunk was going in one of my good iron skillets.

If the _Bible_ is to be believed, people have eaten far worse things than skunks, 2 Kings speaks of it; "And there was a great famine in Samaria: and, behold, they besieged it, until an ass's head was sold for fourscore pieces of silver, and the fourth part of a cab of dove's dung for five pieces of silver." I don't guess I'd miss a meal if skunk was all between me and being hungry.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

I would guess that properly dressed, skunk would be no different than another animal? But then again, I've made rattlesnake gumbo before- the name of the dish was better than it was. (Take my opinion with a grain of salt- I've been vegetarian for many years)

Twila


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I would try the skunk before I would knowingly try horse.No possum either,but I have tried snapper turtle. My FIL loved snapper and said parts tasted like chicken, some part tasted like beef, and some pork.I told him the next time He had turtle and invited me,just chunk a half chicken or ribeye on the grill for me cause I despise to be eating one thing and it be a tasting like something else. Eddie Buck


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

I donât draw the line anywhere; if I had to I would eat Long Pig.

Sam


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Sam_Luna said:


> I donât draw the line anywhere; if I had to I would eat Long Pig.
> 
> Sam


I am staying away from the Southwest area!!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Skunk is a Light meat,very tender.

big rockpile


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I am not sure it I would not eat anything if I was hungry enough.
I have had snake, ground hog, possum but did not really care for the possum or ground hog.

Now the best bird I ever had was a Woodpecker.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I have eaten rat (packrat, Norway rat and other miscelanneous rats), snake (several kinds), groundhog, possum (not my favorite), ****, gator, nutria, muskrat, beaver (absolutely delicious!), robin (taste just like dove) and more little birds than I can name, various and assorted fish and a few ducks and geese. Never had skunk, but would try it if the opportunity was available. Of course, I have also had rabbit, squirrel, deer, bear, antelope, elk, wild boar and the other "normal" game animals.
When you get hungry enough you will eat anything, even jack rabbit, which is absolutely the worse thing I have ever tried to eat.

alan


----------



## Zuska (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll eat prey, but not predator.
The soft life most if not all of us have compared to some of the world? Eating "exotics" is just for fun, not survival.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Only thing I would not eat is an Old ram I shot couple years ago.Tasted it and seemed ok,but after a bit I got this nasty Sheep Taste in my mouth,just couldn't eat it.

Dogs ate great for awhile.

Suppose to go Hog hunting next week,wife is saying they won't be fit to eat.Like I told her if she has it already in her head its not fit to eat it won't be.

big rockpile


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well it seems most people are a bit more adventurous when it comes to trying game out than I am. The strangest thing I ate was a snapper turtle. Didn't taste bad. A few years ago at the creamery where I work there was a man and his son that used to catch snappers out of the treatment ponds. Usually they got at least 2 or more a week.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I love snapping turtle! My grandma would put it in a vegetable soup that would taste so good you'd never forget it. Used to be a lot of big snappers in the Twin Creek area of Preble county, Ohio until some big fancy restaurant in New York paid people to fish them all out. Even though that was more than 40 years ago you still can't find big ones there anymore.

I would draw the line at people. I just don't think I could eat a person. But you could always ask me again after I've been to the brink of starvation and am truly desperate for something, anything to eat.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Love snapping turtle myself. Tried porkypine, horriable stuff tasted of elm (ya a long time ago). Ate wood chuck and since they are grazers found it to be good. possums are scavangers so no way I want to even try that.
Snakes I would not eat unless it was fixed and I not told.
Like I told a fellow the other day about eatting crow. Taste like chicken finger likken good. Used to sell then to a church lady for a quarter each. They did a fried chicken dinner ever friday evening. I would not swear there was no crow in them though.

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I agree with the Turtle soup tasting great.

One of my friends shot a mountain Lion on a hunt in Idaho. He offered me some cat burger, however I can't see eating feline.

brownegg


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I think if I am hungry enough I will not turn down food even if it comes from a source that might seem strange or unusual. I may not like the way it tastes but starvation sure adds a lot to palatability. That said, I have watched a lot of shows like National Geographic specials, survivor-man type shows and adventure travel programs...seeing all sorts of things being eaten from tarantulas and scorpions to guinea pigs to rotted shark (some wierd dish in Iceland or someplace) the one I would probably eat last was that rotted shark, but supposedly it is a national dish and is very popular. Gack


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

big rockpile said:


> Only thing I would not eat is an Old ram I shot couple years ago.Tasted it and seemed ok,but after a bit I got this nasty Sheep Taste in my mouth,just couldn't eat it.
> 
> Dogs ate great for awhile.
> 
> ...



thats the lanoline the stuff they put in hand linaint and other skin care products if it were a hair sheep rame it would likely have had much less of that flavor also trimming all the fat you can helps 

where i draw the line ? i think possom over skunk solly on the opposum is a marsupial and with low blood temps less likely to carry rabies than skunk

but tree rat is about as low as ive ever had to go so far. thats not far at all.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Possum tastes like a greasy rat.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I've eaten a groundhog before. Greasy but tasted pretty good. 
I wouldn't think about eating a skunk. 
Maybe if you couldn't smell?:shrug:

We grew up eating rabbit and squirrel. Had to if you wanted to eat. I've had wild boar, didn't care for it. Deer meat, I only like deer sausage.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I have heard if your careful not to cut open the scent gland it doesn't taste bad. Guy at work was telling me about it. I guess he claims that skunk isn't bad, right up there with raccoon. Can't say I'd be brave enough to eat a skunk. Maybe if someone paid me


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

Had a big ranch party one year and served barbequed burro and beef. Most people couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

While I have the option, I won't eat predators, or anything older than me.

When the dark days come and groceries are far and few between, and june bugs are a feast, all bets are off. I'd have to get mighty hungrisome to go for long pork, but I'll not be foolish and say I'd never.

Most folks have never been hungry, without the possibility of finding more food... hunger is the best spice!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

shoulda called his bluff. I can't imagine someone eating one unless they were starving to death. I'd eat just about anything else, except polar bear liver (poisonous). I've had muskrat and it's darn good.


----------



## allenwrench (Sep 9, 2008)

*
Great thread!*

Some members said they would not eat predators? Why is that?

One person mentioned jackrabbit as the worst meat they ever ate. Why was it bad? I thought rabbit was good meat for stew? 

As far as drawing the line? I would try almost anything and let my taste buds give the answer. Would just hope my stomach would not rebel later.


----------

